

XBMC 13 Gotham released - bloody0815
http://xbmc.org/xbmc-13-0-gotham-rises/

======
yaeger
xbmcbuntu-13.0~gotham_amd64.iso

So, is that now really a 64Bit version of xbmcbuntu? So far, all I heard was
that there will only be 32 Bit versions.

------
steeve
Congrats to the team, this is a huge release.

